
Migration Strategies for Cassandra or Scylla Using Apache Spark and More - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/04/02/spark-file-transfer-and-more-strategies-for-migrating-data-to-and-from-a-cassandra-or-scylla-cluster/
======
PeterCorless
Which of the various methods fit best with your own migration strategy? And
did we miss any other options you'd consider?

